

Ask HN: How does one figure out what one wants to work on? - Throwaway-4096

For about a year, I worked on a webapp that I wanted to turn into a startup in the education space. I stopped recently because I realized that I could do something without the challenges of working in EdTech.<p>Now, I don't know what I should do. I feel like I should work on something new. I've come up with a list of 100 ideas. But, as I look down the list, none of them excite me.<p>How does one figure out what they want to work on?
======
bjelkeman-again
I find areas which hold promise, i.e. big impact for society, environment,
human happiness etc., where there aren't a lot of others working right now,
and where I would like to work. Then I look for a place / market where a
standard business model would give a decent to good return on investment. Then
I recruit a team. Then we start raising money.

I have done the last three startups this way, since '99, and it is a fairly
slow process for me.

Edit: added last sentence

